# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 48)



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What do you use for a center saver ?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

I use a middle preserver instead of a center saver. 

Are you referring to a center saver such as the McNaughton corer? Marc I only know of about 3 members that have one. They're expensive and specialized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

I did not reply because I have no idea what this is. I assumed it's something ya'll turners use. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had to look it up. I do not use one as so far I have found I can spend a small fortune just turning pens! If I win the lottery, maybe I will branch out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

i don't have one- that is why my life savers have a hole in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2014)

I have the large Oneway 4 knife coring set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going to throw Scott ( @NYWoodturner ) to the wolves....it was his question. But it cold have been just an example he was using during one of our conversations early on about this weekly topic....

Sorry fellas..I should have been more specific in this question and made a lil more research on it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, just looked it up and no, I don't have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

If you ask @Tclem what he uses for a center saver, my guess is he would reply "USPS Priority Mail" 

(It's a McNaughton set, fwiw ... I sold the jumbo curved blades to @DKMD and used the funds to buy the regular sized curved blades ... which I haven't actually used yet!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2014)

I've got the McNaughton standard and jumbo blades. They're not cheap, but it's a great way to get the most out of a blank of special wood... Keeps the  from busting my chops about wasting wood on the lathe!

(Testing to see if @ works... Otherwise, I have to use @Mike1950)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Perhaps @:old: works ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> If you ask @Tclem what he uses for a center saver, my guess is he would reply "USPS Priority Mail"
> 
> (It's a McNaughton set, fwiw ... I sold the jumbo curved blades to @DKMD and used the funds to buy the regular sized curved blades ... which I haven't actually used yet!)


Yeah since I don't have one anymore. Somebody bought it from me. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I've got the McNaughton standard and jumbo blades. They're not cheap, but it's a great way to get the most out of a blank of special wood... Keeps the  from busting my chops about wasting wood on the lathe!
> 
> (Testing to see if @ works... Otherwise, I have to use @Mike1950)





duncsuss said:


> Perhaps @:old: works ...



You guys are really funny :fit:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

